
The Ursula Herrmann kidnapping mystery - oska
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/sep/24/ursula-herrmann-germany-kidnapping-mystery
======
Wowfunhappy
Recognizing that I don't have much knowledge about this case—I only know what
I read in the linked article—it certainly doesn't seem as though that man
should have been convicted. All the evidence is circumstantial, and there
really isn't all that much of it.

And, using the sound of a tape recorder to identify the guy? Really? That
doesn't even pass the smell test for me.

I'm not 100% convinced he's not the culprit, but the case described in the
article doesn't come close to "beyond a reasonable doubt", for me.

------
DoctorOetker
I don't understand the part of the story where the search strategy suddenly
switches to meticulously probing the soil throughout the forrest? How did the
police come to the conclusion she was burried underground? How did they know
to search for a hard box at a known shallow depth?

EDIT: apparently the brother made a website:

[https://www.ursulaherrmann.org](https://www.ursulaherrmann.org)

~~~
oska
> How did they know to search for a hard box at a known shallow depth?

They didn't. They would have been searching for a shallow grave.

Thanks for linking the brother's website. I found his letter interesting,
particularly this part towards the end:

> For me, there is increasing evidence suggesting the involvement of a group
> of people who have insofar only been rudimentarily looked at. A fresh look
> at the evidence and new methodology yielded very well founded suspicions
> against known individuals.

------
mabbo
What a terrible story and a fantastic telling of it.

